# Are we ever going to get a screen recorder app?



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Screencast has been abandoned and I really wish we had this functionality without hooking up to pc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v2.2!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea. Bought his app when it was on sale and he mentioned it will be updated but that was like a while back lol to a point I forgot I bought it hahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you really want to show a review or what have you and don't want your hand being the way of the screen connect your device to a Bluetooth mouse and put your camera close to the screen. Well that's if you have a camera that is pretty hi res. Just was stating an alternative way but yeah we need a new app. Haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> If you really want to show a review or what have you and don't want your hand being the way of the screen connect your device to a Bluetooth mouse and put your camera close to the screen. Well that's if you have a camera that is pretty hi res. Just was stating an alternative way but yeah we need a new app. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Unfortunately, I don't have another camera to record with.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v2.2!


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

dadsterflip said:


> Yea. Bought his app when it was on sale and he mentioned it will be updated but that was like a while back lol to a point I forgot I bought it hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I bought Screencast just days before upgrading to the GNex. Money not well spent lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v2.2!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Smcdo123 said:


> If you really want to show a review or what have you and don't want your hand being the way of the screen connect your device to a Bluetooth mouse and put your camera close to the screen. Well that's if you have a camera that is pretty hi res. Just was stating an alternative way but yeah we need a new app. Haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


...or if your phone has MHL support, like the galaxy nexus, buy an MHL adapter, HDMI cable, and some peice of equipment that records from an HDMI input...


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> ...or if your phone has MHL support, like the galaxy nexus, buy an MHL adapter, HDMI cable, and some peice of equipment that records from an HDMI input...


 Have any pvr recommendations?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Briankbl said:


> Have any pvr recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


I actually don't have any recommendations myself, as I don't have a PVR, but if you plan on recording from a desktop computer, you could get something like this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004OVE2B4


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Wasn't there some mention of youtube integration for JB that would allow you to record and auto-upload to your account?


----------

